# is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in"



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*

As per ASTM 926-C Section 9.
Para 9.2 "Surfaces of solid bases to receive cement plaster such as cast-in-place or precast concrete shall have the suction or surface roughness or both, to provide the bond required for cement plaster". In other words if you wet the existing surface does it pull the water in? 
Para 9.2.2 Prepare smooth or nonabsorbent solid surfaces to receive Portland cement plaster by one of the following methods."
Sand Blasting
Wire Brushing
Acid Etching 
Chipping
Or a combination of the above.
Para: 9.2.3 " Where bond cannot be obtained over the entire surface to receive cement plaster install SELF Furring metal plaster bases" (LATH)
Para: 10.1.6 " Dash-Bond coat 1 part Portland Cement - 1 part Sand mix to a consistency of very heavy cream dash it on the surface to be plastered.
Comply with the above & yes you can Stucco your foundation.
If you want a color you can use a Synthetic Finish this type finish can be colored & it will give you a better looking finish than if you just float your Cement Plaster.


----------



## bozack (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*



ClarenceBauer said:


> As per ASTM 926-C Section 9.
> Para 9.2 "Surfaces of solid bases to receive cement plaster such as cast-in-place or precast concrete shall have the suction or surface roughness or both, to provide the bond required for cement plaster". In other words if you wet the existing surface does it pull the water in?
> Para 9.2.2 Prepare smooth or nonabsorbent solid surfaces to receive Portland cement plaster by one of the following methods."
> Sand Blasting
> ...


Hey Clarence, 

I think I am still going with the stucco but like I said seems like everyone here is doing stone veneer around the foundation

With that said the stucco contractors I have talked to have not mentioned synthetic, just that it would have a "sand" finish.

One contractor said stucco wouldn't be worth it as it won't look any better than just bare.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*

No problem with a Stucco sand finish. What are you intending to do leave it a cement color or paint it ?
If you are looking to paint it or have a colored Stucco you should look @ the Synthetic Stucco finish over your cement based Stucco.
Most of the Synthetic finishes that repel dirt & other stains.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*



bozack said:


> I just moved into a new neighborhood ....


Where are you located?

Stucco or veneer applied to concrete in a climate that experiences a lot of freezing and thawing is a problem waiting to happen.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*



bozack said:


> thing?
> already three houses have added stone veneer to their foundation.
> 
> didn't know if this is a new thing....


It could be a "keeping up with the Jones'es" scenario, or they just liked the look. But with certain architectural styles, it is a current trend to make a modern poured concrete foundation look like an old brick/stone foundation when around 2'+ of it is exposed.


----------



## bozack (Sep 7, 2015)

I am in New England just outside of Boston, I was planning on leaving the stucco as it is, a number of other houses down the street have this and seem nice, nicer than the current state

The other houses all have more than 2 feet of foundation showing 

The process seems extreme to me though with the Ramset and lath, the two masons I spoke with said it was unnecessary and that even if they used lath they wouldn’t use a cartridge nail gun


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*

If they were to use Lath how did they intend to attach it?
Yes Stucco over poured in place concrete could very well have a problem with freeze / thaw cycle if not applied correctly or if improper materials were used.
There are many ways to over come the detachment of Stucco over concrete by using some of the Synthetic products that are available.


----------



## bozack (Sep 7, 2015)

ClarenceBauer said:


> If they were to use Lath how did they intend to attach it?
> Yes Stucco over poured in place concrete could very well have a problem with freeze / thaw cycle if not applied correctly or if improper materials were used.
> There are many ways to over come the detachment of Stucco over concrete by using some of the Synthetic products that are available.


Hey Clarence, the two masons I spoke with said that poured concrete doesn’t require lath and they would have just cleaned the poured foundation and applied the veneer, but even if they did use lath they said they would use something other than ramset as one said it allows the lath to shift and show cracks if they used grout and the other said it is prone to blow out the concrete - again I am not a mason so I don’t know just going off what I was told

I am attaching a photo of my foundation, what the stucco I am considering doing looks like, and what the folks in my area have done

The top is what it currently looks like, middle is what a number of the neighbors are doing, and bottom is a house down the street with the stucco.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*

I would agree that applying Lath over poured concrete would crack.
Yes the wrong material applied could very well delaminate from the existing substrate.
Ask your mason if he has knowledge on the following products.
I am going to use the STO products as an example as I have used their products.
If you were to use STO Flexyl as abase coat it would provide a water proof base. It is water permeable it will with stand Hydrostatic pressure , good adhesion to concrete & will except any STO finish.
Another STO base you could have them look @ is STO RFP base coat this can not be used below grade. It is ready mixed , Polymer based it is flex able & will bridge cracks. Also will except all STO finishes. The above products would only add 1/4 inch to 5/16 inch thickness to your foundation.
Some of the better finishes are mildew resistance , UV resistance & dirt resistance. These products would be far better for the freeze thaw cycles you have.


----------



## bozack (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*



ClarenceBauer said:


> I would agree that applying Lath over poured concrete would crack.
> Yes the wrong material applied could very well delaminate from the existing substrate.
> Ask your mason if he has knowledge on the following products.
> I am going to use the STO products as an example as I have used their products.
> ...


Hi Clarence I will check, the one mason said they dig and install below grade can't remember how far, the other said they just install to grade.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*

Should be able to go about 6 inches below grade with no ill effect.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

*Re: is adding stone veneer to the outside of a poured concrete foundation the new "in*

Best product is a SBC or surface bond cement. It makes a tight bond and is even used to hold cinder blocks together without mortar for a wall or a fish pond or storage tank. 

Home Depot sells Quikwall which is a SBC product and you can add cement color to tint it to whatever color you want as the SBC is white. 

The stone mosaic veneer is often sold in 6" x 24" sheets that have uneven edges to one piece flows into the next with no visible joint when it is on the wall. This works well when there is a very large solid section of wall that one wants to soften it appearance. 

http://stonemosaics.net/products/wall-cladding/


----------

